# MoYu AoChuang First Impressions



## Paradox Cubing (Sep 10, 2014)

Here are my first impressions on the MoYu 5x5. It's much better than the SS and will revolutionize the 5x5 market. It will do what the AoSu did for 4x4, but for 5x5. My solve and turning was a bit off though because I haven't solved 5x5 in a while, but now I'm getting the hang of it and it's really good!


----------



## skycubes (Sep 10, 2014)

wow I'm interested to see what the really fast people have to say


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 10, 2014)

Video was good enough for me. I like seeing that the inner layers are less locky. Going to buy when not poor.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry dude but it's such a shame that the 1st reviewer to get their hands on this cube has never even solved a 5x5 in competition. Was kinda painful to watch.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sorry dude but it's such a shame that the 1st reviewer to get their hands on this cube has never even solved a 5x5 in competition. Was kinda painful to watch.



So not everyone is super world class like you? Wow, what rude. I for one enjoyed this video a lot.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> So not everyone is super world class like you? Wow, what rude. I for one enjoyed this video a lot.



Adam's comment wasn't totally unfair. Someone who averages 4 mins at 5x5 doesn't have the same perspective as someone who averages 1:10 when it comes to the quality of a 5x5 speedcube. That's not to say that someone has to be THAT good to have a good enough opinion, but they would definitely have more to say than someone who clearly doesn't put a great deal of practice into 5x5.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2014)

No. I'm in no way world class and never claimed to be. I only mentioned that it was a shame because it was so clear that the puzzle could have been demonstrated far better by the majority of the regular users of the forum. It is hard to get an indication of how good a puzzle is when more than a few turns can be strung together without a lock up and when this has been anticipated for so long it would've been great to get this out to someone who EVER solved 5x5, even a little.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 10, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sorry dude but it's such a shame that the 1st reviewer to get their hands on this cube has never even solved a 5x5 in competition. Was kinda painful to watch.



why dont you make a youtube channel, buy one of these, video tape all of it. show us whats up. then take down this comment. Crazybadcuber doesn't solve in competition but we all listen to what he has to say.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> why dont you make a youtube channel, buy one of these, video tape all of it. show us whats up. then take down this comment. *Crazybadcuber doesn't solve in competition but we all listen to what he has to say*.



Kind of difficult to make the 1st review of a puzzle when it has already been made. I ordered 7 from cubezz with UPS shipping and would've happily driven Rob Yau's to him in 30 mins so he could put a great review out quickly.

Very few people here actually care what CBC has to say. You're thinking of his FB fanboy page.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Sep 10, 2014)

Then keep your opinions to your self. if its not constructive no one wants to hear it.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 10, 2014)

A simple 'Great, now wait for a review of a faster cuber'. would have been much nicer.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> A simple 'Great, now wait for a review of a faster cuber'. would have been much nicer.



Are opinions are no longer allowed to be express around here?

I could've been cruel. I thought I chose my words quite carefully considering the footage. I was watching the same video as you guys, right?


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 10, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> A simple 'Great, now wait for a review of a faster cuber'. would have been much nicer.



Believe me, I could have posted a much worse comment quite easily. I thought his initial comment was perfectly fine.

Posting a little bit of my opinion, this video makes the Moyu cube look quite bad. Fortunately I know not to form my opinion based on it.



cube-o-holic said:


> I ordered 7 from cubezz with UPS shipping and would've happily driven Rob Yau's to him in 30 mins so he could put a great review out quickly.



Awesome, can't wait to see what the cube is like!


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 10, 2014)

The comment about it being painful to watch might have been a bit rude, but you can't argue that the video was filled with lockups -- despite constantly mentioning how smooth it was. Hard to believe anything from the video when there's such conflicting statements and visuals.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 10, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sorry dude but it's such a shame that the 1st reviewer to get their hands on this cube has never even solved a 5x5 in competition. Was kinda painful to watch.



Be careful when you post like this. I got banned for a month for making posts like this. You are directly insulting Paradox


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see what the cube is like!



Hopefully they'll arrive by Sat and I'm meeting with Rob on Sun. If they don't arrive by then it's likely the puzzle will be shown off well before I can get it to him.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 10, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> Then keep your opinions to your self. if its not constructive no one wants to hear it.



It wasn't worded as well as it could have been, but the point was definitely not harsh or malicious in nature, and I'm sure many people on this forum agree with his viewpoint. If you don't like his opinion, that's fine. But don't tell him he has no right to say what he feels (If anything, I feel like you should be the one who stays quiet on this matter).



PJKCuber said:


> Be careful when you post like this. I got banned for a month for making posts like this. You are directly insulting Paradox



I'm pretty sure you were actually banned because you asked so many little questions and just posted too much, but whatever.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 10, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> The comment about it being painful to watch might have been a bit rude, but you can't argue that the video was filled with lockups -- despite constantly mentioning how smooth it was. Hard to believe anything from the video when there's such conflicting statements and visuals.


Was gonna comment, found out what I was gonna comment has already been posted 
The double middle layer lockups seem like a pain...

Edit: also, although it is well and good comparing it to a regular SS5, most of the fast 5x5 cubers have modded 5x5's... Paradox, have you ever used a modded cube and would you be able to provide a comparison? Asking because I'm choosing between modding my 5x5 or buying this


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 10, 2014)

I think most big cubes (especially 5x5) lock up when just hand scrambling... You're turning faster than you should, (and would during a solve) so some layers do lock up. I almost never get lockups during centers on 5x5, but I do get lockups simply turning the middle layers fast.

Also, ParadoxCubing, did you play around with your tensions at all to see if tightening the tensions fixed the weird middle layer lockups?


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 10, 2014)

I would rather have a 2 second video of a fast cuber doing a T-Perm than a 10 minute video of any not-so-fast cuber showing that it comes in a box and has stickers and is a certain size and it can do U2 and also make checkerboard pattern.

This video lies somewhere between those 2 extremes, so it is somewhat useful for me. Thanks Paradox 
I guess this style of video pleases the majority of your youtube fanbase so that's fair enough.


----------



## XTowncuber (Sep 10, 2014)

At least from this demonstration, I'm disappointed. It looks really locky. Obviously I could be completely wrong, but it just doesn't look too good.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Sep 10, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> Then keep your opinions to your self. if its not constructive no one wants to hear it.


It was fairly constructive, he stated what he believed to be wrong with the video. If you're going to make a public video you have to be prepared for public scrutiny.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 10, 2014)

Out of everyone to send the cube to, it's sent to a guy who can't even get sub1:30 on 4x4.

C'mon. Any reasonably fast cuber could've done a great review on this.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 10, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Out of everyone to send the cube to, it's sent to a guy who can't even get sub1:30 on 4x4.
> 
> C'mon. Any reasonably fast cuber could've done a great review on this.


 
Pretty sure it's because he created a youtube that gets high traffic thanks to all the work he put into his channel and then the fact that on his own he built a relationship with ppl at Cubezz and lightake. It's who you know bro.

Would a faster person make better use of this cube? Definitely. 
Would they have a better review? Maybe. I have seen some terrible reviews and tutorials from fast people however.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 10, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Pretty sure it's because he created a youtube that gets high traffic thanks to all the work he put into his channel and then the fact that on his own he built a relationship with ppl at Cubezz and lightake. It's who you know bro.
> 
> Would a faster person make better use of this cube? Definitely.
> Would they have a better review? Maybe. I have seen some terrible reviews and tutorials from fast people however.


It did not seem like people were complaining that the review is bad. They are saying as a slower cuber he is not equipped to represent how the cube preforms for faster cubers. This is an obvious point and no one really disagrees. I don't have any issue with Paradoxcubing generally being the first to review cubes, but I always wait for multiple reviews from faster cubers before I form an opinion on a cube.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 10, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> It did not seem like people were complaining that the review is bad. They are saying as a slower cuber he is not equipped to represent how the cube preforms for faster cubers. This is an obvious point and no one really disagrees. I don't have any issue with Paradoxcubing generally being the first to review cubes, but I always wait for multiple reviews from faster cubers before I form an opinion on a cube.



^^^

Maybe I was too mean on my post. I didn't mean it to insult him or his review, more of Lightake/Cubezz's choice of first testers.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Sep 10, 2014)

Wow, I just started cubing recently, and joined these forums a couple months ago. I find more complaints about posting in the wrong place, or someone not being qualified to comment more that positive constructive comments. In a thread about being sub 10 someone commented how he got from sub30 to about 12 and a couple people got upset that he shouldn't be posting. So what if the reviewer is not one of the best int he world, it was a good review. 

Let's lighten up and focus on comments about the cube and stop complaining.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 10, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Wow, I just started cubing recently, and joined these forums a couple months ago. I find more complaints about posting in the wrong place, or someone not being qualified to comment more that positive constructive comments.


That is a ridiculous statement, it seems like anytime someone is in the least bit negative suddenly people are complaining about how critical these forums are. I hope you are exaggerating and that is not what you take away from these forums, because it is simply wrong.



ViolaBouquet said:


> In a thread about being sub 10 someone commented how he got from sub30 to about 12 and a couple people got upset that he shouldn't be posting. So what if the reviewer is not one of the best int he world, it was a good review.


I assume your are talking about this post. In that example, he explained how he went from 30 to 17 seconds, which is very different from what you said and far less relevant. If you look at the initial post, The OP said he already averaged about 17-20, meaning either the poster did not read the post or decided to post what he did anyway. People replying said it did not belong in that thread, which is completely correct. If he had posted in a different thread such as this thread, I am sure it would have have gotten much more positive responses. Furthermore, following a short discussion of that post there was more than 40 posts that were far more relevant and constructive. Almost any criticism can be explained and justified similarly and those which is not are always denounced.



ViolaBouquet said:


> Let's lighten up and focus on comments about the cube and stop complaining.


 The majority of the people who watched this video did not complain, those who did had a valid reason, at least in my eyes. Do you think no one should ever say anything negative? If someone simple put up a video of them smashing the cube, would you have an issue with someone complaining then? What if all they did was put the cube in frame for five minutes, then? Where do you draw the line? Certainly not when the complaints are valid and they all were. They may not have been kind, but they were fair.


----------



## Hays (Sep 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> At least from this demonstration, I'm disappointed. It looks really locky. Obviously I could be completely wrong, but it just doesn't look too good.



I think that's just because of his turning style, not the actual cube itself; unfortunately there is no way of knowing.

I should be getting mine soon.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> So what if the reviewer is not one of the best int he world, it was a good review.



In what way was it a good review? I know what it looks like, how big it is compared to SS and that someone says it doesn't lock up while it quite clearly does.

IMO the review was about as relevant to the puzzle for speedcubers as a car review without access to the key or statistics is to car fanatics.

This was posted on the speedsolving forum if you need to be reminded.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 10, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> In what way was it a good review? I know what it looks like, how big it is compared to SS and that someone says it doesn't lock up while it quite clearly does.
> 
> IMO the review was about as relevant to the puzzle for speedcubers as a car review without access to the key or statistics is to car fanatics.
> 
> This was posted on the speedsolving forum if you need to be reminded.


You recieved you Aochuang??? Can you Video review it ...
I would like a few more reviews before getting it ....


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 10, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> You recieved you Aochuang??? Can you Video review it ...
> I would like a few more reviews before getting it ....



What? Where did you get that from?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2014)

Would love to get this cube to Rob Yau ASAP like I have posted previously but I haven't gotten an email from cubezz that my order has been dispatched by UPS yet.

All you would learn from me is that I can turn it slowly and barely pause to get my 'passible' times which can be viewed in my WCA profile.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Guys, this isn't a review. It's a first impressions...


----------



## DarioRubik (Sep 10, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Pretty sure it's because he created a youtube that gets high traffic thanks to all the work he put into his channel and then the fact that on his own he built a relationship with ppl at Cubezz and lightake. It's who you know bro.
> 
> Would a faster person make better use of this cube? Definitely.
> Would they have a better review? Maybe. I have seen some terrible reviews and tutorials from fast people however.



While I do agree with you and am in no way taking credit out of paradox, I think faster cubers should get new puzzles first (or at least as soon as testers/youtubers do). They are the ones who can really say what a cube is capable of, which I guess is what people are hoping to hear about. As soon as i get mine (which won't happen soon) I'll do my best to deliver a nice, comprehensive review.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your input. I don't take this is as "hate" or "insults", but as feedback to help me improve my videos. Now I know I should start practicing a certain puzzle before I get a new one to make a proper first impressions video. And yes, you're right that someone with more knowledge and expertise on 5x5 could probably make a better review and recommendation than I did, which was why I admitted that I don't know a lot about 5x5 and I'm not sure if what I experienced about the AoChuang will create problems or not. After playing with it for a day now and practicing my 5x5 fingertricks, I realized that it does not catch or lock up at all how I showed in the video. That was just me messing around with it, you don't normally need to cut middle layers during a 5x5 solve. It's very fast and helps me execute the parity and flipping algorithms fluently unlike on the SS 5x5. And another thing to note is that being fast on 5x5 is not all fingertricks and TPS, it's also look ahead, and that's what slows me down the most. Now that I am a bit warmed up on 5x5, I think I might make a solve video, should I? I am also waiting on faster cubers who are more experienced with 5x5 to make reviews and see what they think. I personally think this is the AoSu of 5x5s. It will revolutionize this event just like the AoSu did for 4x4. 
Thanks everyone for having my back and defending me, but I also somewhat agree with the people who think this first impressions video was not very useful in determining whether this is the next best 5x5. But that's not what a first impressions video is for, that is what reviews are for, and I'm still playing with this to get some thoughts on it. Right now I think it's amazing.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 11, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> ...


I appreciate both your honesty and your video. Regardless of what people thought of the video, it showed more than we previously knew about the cube and IMO would have been scrutinized a LOT less if it were not the very first vid. I appreciated the footage (as a slower solver myself) and look forward to the follow up


----------



## jboggs305 (Sep 15, 2014)

This whole thread isn't even about the AoChuang. Every one needs to relax until other reviews are out or buy the cube yourself and form your own opinion.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 16, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I would rather have a 2 second video of a fast cuber doing a T-Perm


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 16, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHdYF33Ww28



An order of magnitude off.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 17, 2014)

Appreciate the joke Adam. Come on we all know you can do it if you try.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 17, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHdYF33Ww28


Awesome  Make an PLL attack next


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 17, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Appreciate the joke Adam. Come on we all know you can do it if you try.



I appreciated the joke, then followed it up with one of my own =P


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Sep 17, 2014)

Great video, awesome to see it in action. I'm definitely buying this cube! Thanks for the preview.


----------

